# Random photos of the cherries ...



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Just thought i'd share


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. May I ask what camera was used?

For a cherry, that's a pretty nice one.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

randy said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing. May I ask what camera was used?
> 
> For a cherry, that's a pretty nice one.


It's a Nikon D90, but i don't have a proper macro lense for it ...

I got the cherries from solarz. When they first arrived they were really pale, the males almost white/transparent. But now they seem to have settled and have gone a nice bright red


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice to see they're settling in well! Have you decided what fish to add yet?


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

solarz said:


> Nice to see they're settling in well! Have you decided what fish to add yet?


I'm leaning heavily towards neons or cardinals, but still not 100% decided yet and don't know whether to wait another week before adding fish or adding some this weekend ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Cardinal tetras are easily my favorite fish. You'll love their colors!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

very nice shots considering you didnt use a macro lens.
what lighting did you use?


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are nice pictures that you took. I definitely need a new camera.


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

I also get some RCS from solarz. I have some golden white cloud in there with the shrimps. BTW, one female is already carrying eggs.


----------



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Those are awesome looking cherry shrimps you've got their!

I've always thought they are sub par but I guess I haven't seen quality ones.

Do you mind sharing the detail of your setup, and how you got the shrimp to look so nice?

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

solarz said:


> Cardinal tetras are easily my favorite fish. You'll love their colors!


Yeah they have such neat colours, bonus is that the husband likes them too lol!



chinamon said:


> very nice shots considering you didnt use a macro lens.
> what lighting did you use?


No special lighting, just the LED light on the hood in the tank, and in the room that the tank is in we use daylight bulbs so those were on too. I just turned the flash off and hoped for the best ... the hardest part was getting the focus right on the shrimp, becasue they are so small lol! I have light(ish) coloured substrate (a total newbie "doh" kind of decision), so unless the shrimp had the green plants as their background it was very hard for the camera to pick them up anywhere else without a proper macro lense. That's why all the photos have so much green in them 



razoredge said:


> Those are nice pictures that you took. I definitely need a new camera.


There's always a reason for new toys 



Modo said:


> I also get some RCS from solarz. I have some golden white cloud in there with the shrimps. BTW, one female is already carrying eggs.


Yeah, one of the females in my tank is also already carrying eggs too! Hope she likes her new home enough to drop them soon 



LTPGuy said:


> Those are awesome looking cherry shrimps you've got their!
> 
> I've always thought they are sub par but I guess I haven't seen quality ones.
> 
> ...


I wish I COULD tell you how I got them looking so nice LOL. Truth is, i am a complete newbie , this is my first tank (10g) and I wasn't even planning on getting shrimp to start with lol. I don't think i did anything special - started with one of those all in one tank starter kits from petsmart, went through the normal cycling period, put in some plants, added shrimp, and still learning and trying to figure out things on the way. My bet would be on either they are really good shrimp to start with, or it's just plain dumb beginner's luck - probably a bit of both lol 

Just for laughs, here's a pic of my very noob and ugly looking tank (compared to most of the really gorgeous ones posted here) lol - i'm not very happy with the planting and positioning of things in it in general because lots of it is kind of an afterthought, being new to all this, and it's all kind of haphazard right now ... i would do it all different if i were to do it again, but hey ho, we all have to start somewhere i guess!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It's very nice actually!

Oh, and you can take out the "Live NH3" meter now. Your tank is cycled already, plus that thing isn't reliable in the first place, lol.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

solarz said:


> It's very nice actually!
> 
> Oh, and you can take out the "Live NH3" meter now. Your tank is cycled already, plus that thing isn't reliable in the first place, lol.


Yeah i know ... it caught the ammonia spike and then wasn't accurate at all after that  I'm just using up the last one in the pack, already paid for it so what the heck ... will be gone by Christmas


----------

